# mounting 2 trolling motors



## smokie (Mar 20, 2003)

I have seen jon boats with two trolling motors mounted on the back with some type of bar connecting the two to steer simutaneously. Can this "bar" or other type of device be purchased some where so two trolling motors can be mounted together.
Thanks
Smokie


----------

